# Taking vitamins or supplements into Australia



## toadstool75 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all,

Just wanted to ask anyone whether they have had any difficulties taking vitamin supplements into Australia, specifically things such as Omega oils (often fish or plant based). I'm aware that you do have to declare items such as these in customs so am also not sure whether I'd be able to ship these out? I know these are available to purchase over there, but they seem incredibly expensive compared to the UK when I've looked online!

Also has anyone had problems with taking in already opened make-up or skin care products? As I know these sometimes contain plant-based ingredients. 

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

They are very expensive  and yes you will be able to take them so long as its not a crate as it could be seen as for selling rather than personal use.
They must be in sealed shop bought containers with the writing/ingredients in english. And declared which you already know.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

skin care products are no issue, infact I got a few herbal medicine jars that were opened, the skin care products that were open, no questions asked, while declaring we write what medicines we had and they let us pass..


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Must be the customs officer you get on the day. I had open bottles of valerian capsules and vit B tablets and was told I couldn't take them in. They allowed the other unopened bottles though. He claimed they could be tampered with! They were not worth much so wasn't bothered until I saw the price of valerian in Aus $35 for 30 capsules!!!!


----------



## toadstool75 (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks, I'll make sure I only take unopened vitamins then just in case! 

So is it generally ok to take make-up or skin care products that have already been opened and used, as looking at the labels some of them do seem to contain natural ingredients (such as plant or flower extracts). Surely people must take these in, but I'm just apprehensive about them being taken off me and having to buy more over there.


----------

